# Weave making my scalp itch like crazy!



## BGT (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, so I got my first sew-in 1.5 weeks ago and it's been great. Lately,my scalp has been extremely itchy, and I thought it was because my scalp was dirty. It started out as just itchy on the sides near my ears. Then it moved to the top pf my head. Now the itching is all over my head!   So today, I washed my hair and use clarifying poo on my scalp to get it as clean as possible. Well guess what? My scalp is on fire! Not burning, but it is itching so much! I had wrapped it for the night and I was laying in bed and I thought I was gonna rip the braids out of my head! I just can't get any relief! 

So, what can be causing this? The braids aren't tight. In fact, they are kinda loose. Could I be allergic to the hair? The only new products I'm using is the Soft Sheen Carson weave care detangler spray and Elasta QP H-Two leave in spray. I use the leave in on my scalp and braids, but I have used that product before. 

What do you all think? I am just MISERABLE!!! erplexed


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 24, 2009)

BGT said:


> OK, so I got my first sew-in 1.5 weeks ago and it's been great. Lately,my scalp has been extremely itchy, and I thought it was because my scalp was dirty. It started out as just itchy on the sides near my ears. Then it moved to the top pf my head. Now the itching is all over my head!  So today, I washed my hair and use clarifying poo on my scalp to get it as clean as possible. Well guess what? My scalp is on fire! Not burning, but it is itching so much! I had wrapped it for the night and I was laying in bed and I thought I was gonna rip the braids out of my head! I just can't get any relief!
> 
> So, what can be causing this? The braids aren't tight. In fact, they are kinda loose. Could I be allergic to the hair? The only new products I'm using is the Soft Sheen Carson weave care detangler spray and Elasta QP H-Two leave in spray. I use the leave in on my scalp and braids, but I have used that product before.
> 
> What do you all think? I am just MISERABLE!!! erplexed


 
It's possible that it could be the hair itself.  Maybe you could rinse hair and scalp with ACV.  I just got a sew in two weeks ago and I'm also using Mega Tek which cause major itchies.  I started rinsing my hair the morning after I use Mega Tek.  HTH.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 24, 2009)

i think its very common to itch like mad when you have a weave. i know i get the itchies. scratch it...well, what i do is take the end of a rat tail come and gently scratch my scalp - the rat tail helps get between the braids. or i gently hit my scalp - sounds crazy but it works. another option is to gently rub atop the braid where ever its itching. i only weave for a few months to hide my hair - so i'm by no means a weave-a-diva/weave expert. you may want to wait for a few other responses. but i don't think its your scalp or the hair. i just think its normal. you've got your hair all braided up, covering your scalp. the itching gets better with each install. the first time i did it i thought my head couldn't possibly itch any worse than it did. but, yah, i consistently get the itchies. hth


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried a weave one time never again, some human hair. My hair was itching so much i couldn't stand it. I took that weave out only after 4 days and when i did my scalp was red and had little bumps all over. I was allergic to the hair because my braids were really loose. It may be something they treat the hair with.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe applying an astringent will help? All i can think of is witch hazel but i'm sure there's other oils that help with the itches as well.


----------



## angaliquew (Jan 24, 2009)

This is why I don't wear weaves. I got one before and my scalp itched so bad I had to take it out after two weeks...I thought I was gonna go crazy. I think it has to do with the scalp not getting any ventilation...(((hug)))


----------



## BGT (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I had my hair completely wrapped up, but when I took it down, it felt a lot better. I knew that weaves itched, but not this much.


----------



## trj1922 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm currently in my first sew in and they do itch.  Mine was more of a phase, however, and lasted until after my 1st wash.  I think it was a combo of my scalp not being used to _ANY_ manipulation beyond the occasional detangling and maybe something the hair was treated with.  I've had allergy issues with braid hair in the past.  

What helped some in the meantime was Bee Mine.  Some people say sulfur soothes the scalp and it seemed to give me quite a bit of relief.  I never got any bumps or swelling, but I'm still using the Bee Mine and the itch is almost gone.  HTH and good luck!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's normal for scalp to itch when wearing weaves....happens to me all the time and it's not an allergic reaction. I just use something to get in between the braids and scratch the itch (a rat tail comb like someone mentioned) When it gets really bad I get in the shower and wash it.....get my scalp real clean and I'm fine .......... for a couple days


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 24, 2009)

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=40197

Don't know if this can help...


----------



## _belle (Jan 24, 2009)

I have decided that at least when I wore weaves that it was either the newfound weight on my hair/head or that I basically had sores all over my head. . . Like it had been pulled so tight that it created a little sore at the follicle and then when it begin to heal a week later, it itched like crazy, as would like a scab on  your knee. so I treated my scalp like anything else, I use sulfur and MN and neosporin on my scalp


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 24, 2009)

With me, scratching it makes it worse. Seriously, If I leave it alone and don't scratch it, it will go away in about a week. If I am hardheaded and I scratch it, it  gets worse and it takes longer to go away. I think my scalp just gets irritated from all the braiding and sewing and the feel of the weave touching my scalp. So if you are scratching and it gets worse, than stop scratching it and just  wash it more but don't scrub when you wash, Just run the water over your scalp. Seriously when mine would itch, I would say a positive visualization statement like "I have healthy hair" and just breathe until it was over. I am a yoga teacher so I do stuff like that but it works and the itching went away.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2009)

It's true, weaves are an inherently itchy style. I say this as I wait for my wet 'n wavy weave hair I just bought on ebay to be delivered 

Every time I swear I'll never get another weave.  I'm addicted.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 24, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> It's true, weaves are an inherently itchy style.


 
That's what I hear from people who wear weaves, including my own sister. I'll never forget an episode I saw from ANTM, there was a white girl who got extensions and kept complaining about how much it was itching, she took it off at the end. One of the black girls who wore weaves was like  'she overreacting, I've been wearing weaves since I was 12'.


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 9, 2009)

So *for the ladies who wear weaves *I have an idea of how I want to wash my sew-in but how do I dry my braids underneath?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 9, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> So *for the ladies who wear weaves *I have an idea of how I want to wash my sew-in but how do I dry my braids underneath?


 
Use a handheld blowdryer on a cool or warm setting.


----------

